# FITS: SR2 Mayhem MAC



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2010)

The m a c from hell is in the works, actually we are building 5 of these to start. a local private firm has contracted me to build some PC's for them to sell to their customers who are looking for bleeding edge performance for the best price possible. 

what better to put the beast in than a wonderful pinnacle 18 from mountainmods! 

here's the details:

why spend $10,000 on the new mac pro that runs all hardware at stock speed when you can build a pc that can run 4.5ghz on dual 6core chips all day long for ~$7000?

now O S X wont just boot right up on non mac hardware so i have spent the past month with some devs getting everything up and running correctly. its been a journey to say the least. 

now that you know the purpose of this machine, heres the parts list:

MountainMods Pinnacle 18
EVGA SR2
2x Xeon 5680's (12cores/24threads total )
2x Noctua NH-D14's
12gb Mushkin ECC DDR3
Evga GTX285 2gb
Antec TPQ1200
WD 1tb Black
BD-rom
DVD/CD-RW
8 Yate Loon Highs

Simple yet very effective. 

here's pics:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2010)

pics added with info on the project


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2010)

Selling them retail is illegal. (which is BS in my opinion) For the do it yourself-er it's an epic win!


----------



## DrPepper (Jun 22, 2010)

Omg subscribed for 12 core mac goodness.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 22, 2010)

I want to see back to back D14's.  Subscribed fo'shizzel.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jun 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> why spend...on...mac ... when you can build a pc...?



Truer words were never misquoted.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jun 22, 2010)

cant wait to see the finished products


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 22, 2010)

This is awesome! I think I know why you wanted that cooler now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 22, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> This is awesome! I think I know why you wanted that cooler now.



hell... the place is right over by your house. you should come check it out.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 22, 2010)

I dont want to clean this again....be civil!


----------



## coxmaster (Jun 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> hell... the place is right over by your house. you should come check it out.



Where? Let us know.. we'll check it out for sure. lol


----------

